# ?

## finn

. 
   .             .      .                    .   ,      .                 .       ,             +     (30% ).     ,       ?      ,   .  ,   .

----------


## WheseAtoche

,      -   .  -       .

----------


## finn

.  .

----------


## stas

,   )

----------


## stas

...           ?

----------


## finn

,

----------

